# Windows XP Home Ed Win XP Prof und Internet ? kein Plan



## foxx21 (5. Juli 2002)

halli hallo


also ich habe jetzt 2 pc einer mit windows home edition mit einer netzwerkkarte und da läuft (a)dsl und einen pc mit win xp prof da ist auch eine netzwerkkarte drin, jetzt habe ich mir noch eine karte besorgt und sie in den rechner wo dsl läuft eingebaut ich will jetzt die beiden pcs vernetzt und mit beiden einen internet zugang haben, wie mach ich das, für eine detaillierte beschreibung oder einen nützlichen link wär ich sehr dankbar und las auch eine bewertung springen *G*


-plz help

-thx


----------



## foxx21 (5. Juli 2002)

nun ja der pc mit winx prof kann jetzt auf mich zugreifen , aber ich nicht auf ihn ? wie?


----------



## Freaky (5. Juli 2002)

edit button benutzen 

hm ist das wetter nicht wieder schön
darum bin ich heute ein wenig schreib faul

guck guck 

das sollte dir helfen

zu 2 du mußt ein benutzer anlegen...


freaky


----------



## foxx21 (5. Juli 2002)

jaja, 


das mit dem internet funktioniert schon aber was muss ich als hauptpc einstellen damit ich auf den anderen pc im netz zugreifen kann, das funktioniert irgendwie nicht?, der andere hat jedoch zugriff auf mich , freigaben der festplatten wurden bei beiden pc's erteilt


----------



## Freaky (5. Juli 2002)

```
zu 2 du mußt ein benutzer anlegen
```

also da wo du kein zugriff hast ein benutzer mit dem name des rechners anlegen der drauf zugreifen will !!! alles klar


----------



## foxx21 (5. Juli 2002)

ja geht schon, thx benutzer war angelegt


----------

